

Microsoft Security Essentials is released for free - boggles
http://www.microsoft.com/Security_essentials/

======
tptacek
Hopefully it's only a matter of time before they Internet-Explorer the whole
antivirus market.

------
zokier
I wonder if this is developed in-house, or some rebranded product?

